# fire-bellied newts



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

hi 
after posting a comment in the fire-bellied frogs thread, i thought fire-bellied newts deserved one of their own 

i have 1 female (Flame)and 3 males (Etna, Soothie and Ash)

they have had babies but unfortuneatly they're escape artists and whatever i try i can't get them to top dissapearing 

since i keep forgetting to post piccys and apprently handling the newts too much stresses them here is a good website which has loads of good piccys on :

Google Image Result for http://www.birdsinalaska.org/class/living_science_center/images/fbn_underside.gif

i was just wondering does anyone else have any of these newts or any newts for that matter?

people who are thinking of getting any i can easily say they are extremly easy to look after and a joy to have  iv had mine for years (Im nearly 16) and so they live quite a while 
you also dont have to feed them live food and they will settle for fish food, bloodworm (freezedried bought in packets or icecubes) or daphnia (sold same as bloodworm)

id be happy to answear any questions 
xxx


----------



## guitarist473 (Aug 8, 2008)

hi
i was just wondering if you could help me,
i have 2 fire bellied newts myself, males called snooker and buzz
ive had a look on the internet and i cant find an online club or blog or forum thats completly about newts i was wondering if you new of any  

thanks


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

no sorry i don't  but if you find any please tell me XD
xxxxxx


----------



## topcrop1 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hello,
I work in a pet store and our fire-bellied newts seem to get what looks like something eating or disolving it's flesh! i've done water checks to make sure there isn't any amonia or nitrates in the water. We also always use tap water conditioner to make sure there isn't anything that can harm them from our tap water but we keep losing newts to this skin issue and i was wondering if you could shed any light on the situation or if you know of anyone to whom i could contact in order to gain more information
Thanks
TopCrop
Garden, Farm and Pet


----------



## jezza91 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi Hayleyrox, I've got 3 fire bellied newts, this is the first day I've had them, 07/03/2011..... There in a 19/20gallon tank, aparently they were fed a day before I got them (the shop manager said), I tried giving them a little bit of a cube of frozen blood worms, even when they defrosted in the tank and just the worms were left behind my newts didn't take an interest atall, even placing the fellas by them, still no interest, I know you supposed to feed them every few days but I wanted to see if they would even take a little bite, is this normal if they take no interest a day after they've been fed already? ... Or is it due to stress of moving from a smaller tank with 10 newts in a shop tank to mine? Write back or email me on (preferably) [email protected], thanks


----------



## greendragon (Apr 30, 2011)

please please help have just bought two firebellied newts and one keeps escaping from the tank, can they walk upside down, my lid is partially covered to allow air in (i allso. have two goldfish in the tank).PLease advise


----------

